# Pollen comb question



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

What do bees do to pollen when they put it into their comb? I dont like bee pollen AT ALL but when one of our hives buggered off this winter I tasted teh left behind pollen.

OMG! It is sooooo good and I cant seem to stop eating it. 

I have cut it out of the comb and frozen it in blocks and jsut sit and pick the pollen out while watching telly. Mmmmm yummy!


----------



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

It has a funny sweet taste to it. Maybe there is some nectar holding it together. Leave some for the bees.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

The bees cant have it, they scarpered off with all their honey so they can loose out on the pollen - lol

I have taken a bit of it - the bit with the worse wax worm damage - and mushed it into a cake for the new bees when we pick them up next month but the rest of it is mine. MINE I SAY MWAAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Pollen "pellets" as collected with pollen traps, are mostly pollen with enough honey or moisture to make it stick to the pollen baskets for travel.

Pollen seen in most cells, is what they call "bee bread". It is pollen, but has been worked by the bees with honey, enzymes, and other nutrients added. It is a living culture and is very diferent than the pollen most tase from the pollen traps.

You think that is good, you should try some bee larvae. Yummy! Taste like chestnuts.


----------

